# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Weekly Newsletter >  Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #198

## akgraner

Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 198 for the week June 13 - June 19, 2010.

In this issue we welcome New Ubuntu Members, discuss ways users and developers alike can help fix an Ubuntu bug (and process), the QA Team issues a call for Karmic Users to test Firefox and the Community Leadership Summit for 2010 is announced.

As always we report on the various Ubuntu Stats, and news from, about and for Ubuntu LoCo Teams.

From Planet Ubuntu - Ubuntu Members have blogged about the following:  The Official Ubuntu Book, TestDrive GTK Frontend Underway, 2010 Eclipse survey released: Linux and Ubuntu still growing, Open Cloud track at the Open World Forum, Operation Cleansweep and Cloud in your Pocket -- UEC LiveISO!.

In The Press and In The Blogosphere bring some great information as always and In Other News posts include: Ubuntu Server BoF at Velocity 2010, Canonical's (Possibly) Excellent Adventure, Linaro announcement at Computex, Perfectly good waste of social, GoogleCL Brings Google Services to the Command Line, 5 Things New Linux Converts Should Know.

But that's not all, in this week's Featured Podcasts section Full Circle Magazine issued a short podcast and Jono Bacon had another great week of Community Q and A.  And for those of you who follow the Ubuntu Development Teams we are now including links to those teams Weekly Meeting Minutes, as well as links to Updates and Security changes for the various supported releases.   Also, we remind you to take a look at the upcoming meetings and events and mark your calendars.

Ubuntu as an Operating System is not alone in getting a new look and feel. The Fridge and the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter will see changes over the next few weeks and the news team hopes that all readers will appreciate the final result that all these changes will bring about.  Please continue to offer your support, suggestions, comments, and story ideas.

-- The Ubuntu Weekly News Team

*In This Issue*

Welcome New Ubuntu MembersField experiment: fix an Ubuntu bugCall For Testing: Karmic Firefox Users (or willing to install Karmic in a VM)Community Leadership Summit 2010Ubuntu StatsLoCos, Leaders, and Lessons Learned: Pennsylvania TeamUpcoming M Cycle Re ApprovalsLoCo Team Reapproval ChangeThe Official Ubuntu Book, fifth edition released todayTestDrive GTK Frontend Underway2010 Eclipse survey released: Linux and Ubuntu still growingOpen Cloud track at the Open World ForumOperation Cleansweep making progress... (updated)Cloud in your Pocket -- UEC LiveISO!In The PressIn The BlogosphereUbuntu Server BoF at Velocity 2010Canonical's (Possibly) Excellent AdventureLinaro announcement at ComputexPerfectly good waste of socialGoogleCL Brings Google Services to the Command Line5 Things New Linux Converts Should KnowFeatured PodcastsUbuntu Development Teams Weekly Meeting Minutes LinksUpcoming Meetings and EventsUpdates and Securityand Much much more!

*General Community News*

*Welcome New Ubuntu Members*

The approval results from the June 18th Americas Membership meeting are
as follows:

Giovanni Chiazzese
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/idleonehttps://launchpad.net/~idleone

Giovanni is an active member of the Ubuntu IRC community and acts as an Operator in the #ubuntu channel. Additionally, he is working on getting the Code of Conduct translated into multiple languages, starting with
French. He has also done much with initiating and working on translations with the Ubuntu-Women's wiki.

André Brandão
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZandreBranhttps://launchpad.net/~zandrebran

André is one of the most prolific and helpful members of the Ubuntu Brazil mailing lists with over 500 posts for the first 5 months of 2010. When not reading and answering email he participates in the Brazilian Documentation Team and starting a Brazilian Portugeuse Accessible derivative of Ubuntu, Linux Acessível.

Scott Lavender
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScottLavenderhttps://launchpad.net/~slavender

Scott is a busy contributor to the Ubuntu Studio project with bug reports, documentation, mailing list help, Main Inclusion Reports, and packaging backports. Scott also works closely with the Debian Multimedia.

Ayrton Araújo
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AyrtonAraujohttps://launchpad.net/~ayrton

Ayrton provides much support for local hackfests in Brazil along with his work on the Brazil Documentation Team. He is an active member of the Ubuntu Brazil team where helps organize meetings and advocate for Free Software.

Jos Boumans
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JosBoumanshttps://launchpad.net/~jib

Jos is the Engineer Manager for the Ubuntu Server Team and has been contributing to Free Software for many years with such projects as Perl(2% of the core code), Memcached, and Varnish. He works closely with the Debian Perl team and coordinates much effort between Debian and Ubuntu in the areas he works.

Paul Larson
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaulLarsonhttps://launchpad.net/~pwlars

Paul does much work with QA in Ubuntu with participation in the Bug Control team, 5-a-day, and ISO Testing. He is also one of the brave Texans trying to coordinate one of the largest (by surface area) LoCo teams through engagement in events such as Texas Linux Fest.

To read to original mailing list announcment go to:

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ne/001110.html

*Field experiment: fix an Ubuntu bug*

We want to make it easy to get involved in Ubuntu on a broad basis, but also make it easy to just go ahead and do something as a drive-by contribution.

At UDS we talked a lot about making it easy to just go and fix a bug that bothers you. We did a couple of improvements to our documentation and some other bits here and there.

What I now need is your feedback. Itd be super-sweet if you never just went and fixed a bug in Ubuntu, you now just tried to do that. I dont want to give too many instructions, because I want to see how you go about finding docs, which tools you use, what you do to make it happen, so the instructions are thus:

Wear your hardhat.Remember an Ubuntu bug that bothered you or find one youd like to work onTake notes. Its important that you note down what exactly you tried to do, what worked and what didnt work. We want to fix the process harder and make it super-smooth.Add a comment to this blog entry or mail dholbach at ubuntu dot com with your findings.

Thanks a bunch in advance. This is an awesome opportunity for you to not only fix a bug in Ubuntu, but also help fix the process involved.

Ill report the findings in a couple of weeks.

http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=691

*Call For Testing: Karmic Firefox Users (or willing to install Karmic in a VM)*

The Ubuntu QA team issued the following call for testing on June 18th.

Following up a previous call for testing for Hardy users, we are calling Karmic users to test the Firefox 3.6.4 upgrade.

As we wrote, Firefox 3.0 and xulrunner 1.9 are now unsupported by Mozilla. We are going to release Firefox 3.6.4 as a minor update to the 3.6 series in Lucid. This will also be rolled out to Hardy, Jaunty and Karmic (along with xulrunner 1.9.2.4). The update for Lucid is quite trivial, but the update in Hardy, Jaunty and Karmic is not quite as simple.

Also, we have added a new testcase "XulRunner Applications" aiming to test that the applications using xulrunner keep working correctly after the update. These applications need to be tested both in Hardy and Karmic.

Please, check the testing instructions if you are willing to help with this important security update.

To find out more about how you can help with this testing go to:

http://blog.qa.ubuntu.com/node/94

*Community Leadership Summit 2010*

The Community Leadership Summit 2010 will be kicking off in Portland, Oregon; taking place the weekend before OSCON. The event takes place on 17th  18th July 2010.

The Community Leadership Summit 2010 is the second incarnation of the event and is designed to bring together community leaders and managers and the projects and organizations that are interested in growing and empowering a strong community. The event provides an unconference style schedule in which attendees can discuss, debate and explore topics. This is augmented with a range of scheduled talks, panel discussions, networking opportunities and more.

To find out more about Community Leadership Summit 2010 go to:

http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/06/15/...summit-2010-2/

*Ubuntu Stats*

*Bug Stats*

Open (76975) -8 over last weekCritical (29) +2 over last weekUnconfirmed (37227) +141 over last week

As always, the Bug Squad needs more help. If you want to get started, please see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad

*Translation Stats Lucid*

 1. English (United Kingdom) (377) -41 over last week
 2. Spanish (9702) -119 over last week
 3. Brazilian Portuguese (35233) -78 over last week
 4. French (39129) -24 over last week
 5. German (54738) -21 over last week

Remaining strings to translate in Ubuntu 10.04 "Lucid Lynx", see more at: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/

*Ubuntu Brainstorm Top 5 this week*

Audio preference can implement a single click "mute all app except one" - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25140/I mean the gnome clock needs more optional features. - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25139/Move sent emails to folder "sent" in evolution - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25132/extended gnome system monitor - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25161/LaTeXiT for Ubuntu - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25144/

Ubuntu Brainstorm is a community site geared toward letting you add your ideas for Ubuntu. You can submit your own idea, or vote for or against another idea. http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/

*LoCo News*

*LoCos, Leaders, and Lessons Learned: Pennsylvania Team*

In this second of many LoCo Team interviews to come in this US Teams Interview Series - LoCos, Leaders, and Lessons Learned, Amber Graner talks to Bret Fledderjohn of the Ubuntu Pennsylvania Local Community Team. Bret talks about the tools the team uses, events they attend as well as help with, and what advice the Pennsylvania LoCo Team would give to other teams and community members and much much more!

To read the interview in full go to:

http://ubuntu-us.org/?q=node/14370

*Upcoming M Cycle Re Approvals*

Just to clarify the LoCo Council will be contacting teams for reapproval this cycle, they were chosen at random.  As you can imagine the list of teams is large and this process only started last cycle. If your team is ON THIS LIST

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/LoCoTeamReApproval

Then you will receive an email from us regarding the re approval process. Every team at some stage will go through this process.

If you've any other queries just ask us, there are 6 of us on the council and are here to help you where we can.
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lo...ne/004579.html

*LoCo Team Expiration*

If you see that your team is expiring from Launchpad and it's only been a year, _PLEASE_ notify one of the council members, or the council list ASAP. The council list is loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com _PLEASE_ check this.

We are holding re-approvals every two years, not every year, so your team _will_ fall off the launchpad 'approved' group if we do not take action. This is change from years past, so the approval lengths are not set correctly yet. In the future we will script something to take care of this, but for now please be aware of the issue.

To read the original announcement and for more information go to:

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lo...ne/004575.html

*The Planet*

*Matthew Helmke: The Official Ubuntu Book, fifth edition released today*

Matthew Helmke had the privilege of re-writing Chapters 3 and 4, as well as the new bonus chapter for the fifth edition of The Official Ubuntu Book. This edition comes with a special chapter regarding Ubuntu One and comes with a DVD featuring screencasts as well.

http://matthewhelmke.net/2010/06/14/...eleased-today/

*Dustin Kirkland: TestDrive GTK Frontend Underway*

Dustin Kirkland will be mentoring Andres Rodriguez for his Google Summer of Code. Andres is in the process of building a GTK graphical interface for Testdrive[1]. Testdrive is a project that simplifies the process of downloading and running the latest daily Ubuntu development snapshot in a virtual machine.

[1] https://launchpad.net/testdrive

http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2010/...-underway.html

*Nicolas Barcet: 2010 Eclipse survey released: Linux and Ubuntu still growing*

Nicolas Barcet has summarized several keypoints regarding the predominance of Ubuntu, and Linux in general, in use on developer's workstations. He breaks down the overall decline of Windows stations in comparison to the ascent of Linux workstations; showing finally that the predominant Linux development workstation is Ubuntu.

http://nicolas.barcet.com/drupal/en/...ey-linux-grows

*Nicolas Barcet: Open Cloud track at the Open World Forum*

The third Open World Forum will be held in Paris on September 30th and October 1st of this year. Nicolas Barcet will have a hand in putting together the Open Cloud Track; bringing together the key players in Cloud computing. This panel of speakers will be tasked with putting forth solutions in a think-tank environment focusing on interoperability and compatibility, at the level of infrastructures, platforms and software.

http://nicolas.barcet.com/drupal/en/...track-announce

*Jorge Castro: Operation Cleansweep making progress... (updated)*

A number of volunteers are working together to sift through the patches found on Launchpad, cleaning them up and integrating them; this project is known as Operation Cleansweep[1]. For more information on how to volunteer and help the project, see below.

[1] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperationCleansweep

http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/7043...ogress-updated

*Dustin Kirkland: Cloud in your Pocket -- UEC LiveISO!*

Following a weekend hack, Dustin Kirkland has made a 64bit LiveISO based on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS containing the necessary Eucalyptus applications and some initial configurations which form the basis of the Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud. This ISO is intended for development or testing purposes and is not intended to replace the official 10.04 LTS Server ISO; it's simply a Cloud in your Pocket.

http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2010/...c-liveiso.html

*In The Press*

*Cassidy: Linux could ease schools' tech crunch*

Members of the Ubuntu California LoCo team and their efforts to bring Edubuntu to classrooms are highlighted in this Mecury News article.

Mike Cassidy of Mercury News reports on how Linux can help cash-strapped schools deploy computers in the school and possibly save money and administration resources alike. Many schools will have some obstacles to overcome, some schools have existing contracts or software that specifically relies on Microsoft Windows, however, Mike suggests that Linux is something that any struggling school should think about.

http://www.mercurynews.com/news/ci_1...nclick_check=1

*Element OS - An Ubuntu Based Distro For HTPCs*

According to the Tech Drive-In Blog, Element OS is an Ubuntu derivative based on Xubuntu designed to run on HTPCs (Home Theater PCs). Its user interface is designed to be usable and friendly when used from across the room and it also ships with the Firefox web browser. A home theater PC is also available that ships with Element OS fully pre-configured for the hardware. It maintains compatibility with the Ubuntu software archives, which makes it easily extendable.

This article discusses the follow aspects of Element OS:

Technology And FunctionalityDevicesWhere you can Download Element OS

To read more about Element OS go to:

http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/06/e...istro-for.html

*Ubuntu Maverick changes*

Alistair Otter reports on planned features for the upcoming Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) release. Otter notes in his article, "The alpha release doesn't yet include many of the features that are planned for the final version and many of those that are included are still in the dearly development stages."

Planned features include:

Better sound managementFull Gnome 3.0 desktopVarious Application Changes

 The full article can be found at:

http://mybroadband.co.za/news/softwa...k-changes.html

*Meet Shotwell - The F-Spot Replacement For Ubuntu 10.10 "Maverick Meerkat"*

The new default image organizer for Ubuntu 10.10 will be Shotwell, as apposed to F-Spot which has been the default image organizing and manipulating suite in Ubuntu for several releases. According to some, Shotwell is better integrated with the Gnome desktop and even though it's still under development, offers a great photo organizing solution to users old and new.

To see what's new in Shotwell, see screenshoots, as well as find out how to download it go to:

http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/06/m...ement-for.html

*In The Blogosphere*

*VirtualBox vs. KVM on the Desktop: A Comparison*

Christopher Tozzi at WorksWithU compares VirtualBox with KVM on the Ubuntu desktop. He compares the management tools as well as the various features, including ability to pass devises to guest operating systems, advanced virtualization functionality, and video acceleration in guest operating systems.

For the full details and conclusions of his review see:

http://www.workswithu.com/2010/06/14...-a-comparison/

*Memo From Dell: Ubuntu Linux Is Safer Than Windows*

The Var Guy details Dell's continued support and endorsement of Ubuntu systems. The blog post references Dell's website [1] which lists 10 key points regarding Ubuntu in comparison to Windows. The Var Guy specifically points out Item #6; "Ubuntu is safer than Windows". The blog continues by discussing Dell's relationship with Canonical and Ubuntu systems in general.

[1] http://www.dell.com/ubuntu

The Var Guy issued a follow-up entry after Dell changed the wording on item #6 to "Ubuntu is secure".

To read the both articles in full go to:

http://www.thevarguy.com/2010/06/10/...-than-windows/

http://www.thevarguy.com/2010/06/17/...nux-statement/

*Ubuntu One Music Store Top Sellers*

The Ubuntu One Music Store blog has the top album and singles sold.
The Top 5 Albums:
 1. Jack Johnson  To The Sea
 2. Gorillaz  Plastic Beach
 3. Ministry of Sound  Chilled Acoustic
 4. The National  High Violet
 5. Zac Brown Band  The Foundation

The Top Singles:
Jack Johnson  You And Your HeartTrain  Hey, Soul SisterShakira featuring Freshlyground  Waka Waka (This Time for Africa)  Its the Official World Cup song!Katy Perry  California Gurls (featuring Snoop Dogg)Ke$ha  Your Love Is My Drug

For more of the top music plus new and noteworthy music that can be found in the Ubuntu One Music Store see:

http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/?p=473

*In Other News*

*Ubuntu Server BoF at Velocity 2010*

The Ubuntu Server Team announces that there will be an Ubuntu Server BOF at Velocity 2010 on Tuesday June 22 at 8PM.

http://ubuntuserver.wordpress.com/20...velocity-2010/

*Canonical's (Possibly) Excellent Adventure*

Katherine Noyes of LinuxInsider brings us this story regarding Canonical's continued movement into Commercial and Enterprise Level Support. The article points out that Canonical is moving into a shared territory with Red Hat through the Ubuntu Advantage Enterprise Service. Robert Pogson was also quoted in the article stating, "GNU/Linux has taken about all it can from Unix operating systems; now it is time to kick M$ out of servers."

http://www.linuxinsider.com/story/70225.html

*Linaro announcement at Computex*

Jamie Bennett, Linaro Release Manager for Canonical, posts the link to the video of the Linaro release announcement.

To watch the annoucement go to:

http://www.linuxuk.org/2010/06/linar...t-at-computex/

*Perfectly good waste of social*

Matt Asay, Canonical COO, talks about the trust that is created by the use of social media.  Matt admits, "Yes, much of social networking is just idle chitchat. But even that chitchat helps to lay the foundation for trust, which in turn is the key to fueling trade, trade which makes us richtogether."

The article points to studies that have been conducted by Nielsen and others on just how much time and money is spent (or wasted) on socializing.

Matt also points to an arguement by Matt Ridley in the Wall Street Journal as well as a blog post by Glyn Moody.

Matt says, "So dont feel guilty when you contribute your time to open-source projects, or Facebook. Youre helping to drive global trade. See what your boss thinks of that."

To read this article in full go to:

http://voices.canonical.com/matt.asa...ste-of-social/

*GoogleCL Brings Google Services to the Command Line*

Lifehacker reports on the June 18, 2010, GoogleCL announcment:

Linux/Mac/Windows: Google's new utility, GoogleCL, allows you to access a handful of Google services from any *nix command line. Google's services are pretty easily accessible in their individual webapps, but if you've got a hankering for the command line, this is awesome.

Having Google's services at your fingertips in the Terminal may not sound super cool, but if you want to incorporate, say, fetching Google Calendar events, Google contacts, Google Docs, or Picasa photos into your scripts, GoogleCL is extremely handy (and long overdue). GoogleCL is a python program that can access and perform a number of actions in Blogger, Calendar, Contacts, Docs, Picasa, and YouTube.

Ubuntu users can download a .deb package and install it right away, though Mac and Windows installation is a bit trickier.

To read the full Lifehacker article and see how you can install GoogleCL go to:

http://lifehacker.com/5567258/google...e-command-line

*5 Things New Linux Converts Should Know*

Jonathan DePrizio, Techthrob.com, talks about 5 things he believes new linux users should know.  Those 5 things include:

 1.  Drives dont have letters, they have mountpoints
 2.  There is no registry
 3.  Software comes from the repos, not CDs or websites
 4.  Dont login as root
 5.  Help is available  and its free!

To read more about these suggested ideas from DePrizio go to:

http://techthrob.com/2010/06/12/5-th...s-should-know/

*Featured Podcasts*

*Full Circle Side-Pod #2: A World Cup -free zone*

This is an extra, irregular, short-form podcast, which is intended to be a side-branch of the main Full Circle Podcast.
News: It may or may not be HTML5, Nero sues MPEG-LA, Everyone patents Social NetworkingGaming: Red Dead Redemption and World of GooExpert Spot: Editing the Full Circle Podcast pt. 2: Recording

MP3 podcast here: http://fullcirclemagazine.org/podpre...ep2_180610.mp3OGG podcast here: http://fullcirclemagazine.org/podpre...ep2_180610.ogg

http://fullcirclemagazine.org/2010/0...cup-free-zone/

*At Home with Jono Bacon - Weekly Video Cast Summary*

 Jono Bacon's weekly ustream community question and answer session.  The June 16th, 2010 cast can be found at:

http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/7700900

*Ubuntu Development Teams Weekly Meeting Minute Links*

Ubuntu Desktop Team Meeting Minutes for June 15th, 2010 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-06-15

Ubuntu Mobile Team Meeting Minutes from June 15th, 1010 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/M.../2010/20100615

Ubuntu Server Team Meeting Minutes for June 15th, 2010 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/Server/20100615

Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting Minutes for June 15th, 2010 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Meeting/2010-06-15

Ubuntu Foundations Team Meeting Minutes for June 16th, 2010 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsT...ings/2010/0616

*Upcoming Meetings and Events*

*Monday, June 21, 2010*

==== Ubuntu-NGO IRC Meeting ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-ngo on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NGO/Meeting

==== Security Team Catch-up ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 17:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: Agenda: nothing formal, just a weekly catch-up. Weekly Ubuntu Security Team catch-up meeting. Anyone is welcome to join if they want to watch, contribute, etc

*Tuesday, June 22, 2010*

==== Asia - Oceania RMB Meeting ====

Start: 10:00 UTCEnd: 11:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/R...ds/AsiaOceania

==== Ubuntu Mobile Team Meeting ====

Start: 13:00 UTCEnd: 14:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Meeting

==== Developer Membership Board ====

Start: 14:00 UTCEnd: 15:00 UTCLocation: Not listed as of publicationAgenda: Not listed as of publication

==== Desktop Team Meeting ====

Start: 16:30 UTCEnd: 17:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-desktop on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting

==== Kernel Team Meeting ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetings on irc.freenode.netAgenda: Not listed as of publication

*Wednesday, June 23, 2010*

==== Weekly Ubuntu Foundations team meeting ====

Start: 15:00 UTCEnd: 16:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https:/wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/Meetings/2010/0623Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam

==== Jono Bacon @ Home Videocast : Various Topics and Q+A ====

Start: 18:00 UTCEnd: 19:00 UTCLocation: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-baconAgenda: This is a weekly videocast by the Ubuntu Community Manager, Jono Bacon in which he discusses a range of topics and also provides a regular weekly Q+A.

==== Edubuntu Meeting ====

Start: 19:00 UTCEnd: 20:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Edubuntu/Meetings/Agenda

==== QA Team Meeting ====

Start: 19:00 UTCEnd: 20:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-quality on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Edubuntu/Meetings/Agenda

*Thursday, June 24, 2010*

==== Ayatana UX team meeting ====

Start: 12:00 UTCEnd: 12:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: Introductions * Review team charter * Organize first UX activity * Brainstorm future UX activities

==== Ubuntu Java Meeting ====

Start: 14:00 UTCEnd: 15:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: None listed as of publication

==== Ubuntu Women Project Meeting ====

Start: 22:00 UTCEnd: 23:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-women-project on irc.freenode.netAgenda: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/April2010/Agenda

*Friday, June 25, 2010*

==== Maverick Weekly Release Meeting ====

Start: 15:00 UTCEnd: 16:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/Meeting/Agenda

*Saturday, June 26, 2010*

==== BugJam ====

Start: 20:00 UTCEnd: 22:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-bugs & #ubuntu-us-dc on irc.freenode.netAgenda: None listed as of publication

==== DC Loco IRC meeting ====

Start: 22:00 UTCEnd: 23:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-us-dc on irc.freenode.netAgenda: None listed as of publication

*Sunday, June 27, 2010*

==== Ubuntu IRC Council Meeting ====

Start: 18:00 UTCEnd: 19:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcC.../MeetingAgenda

==== Ubuntu Gaming Team Meeting ====

Start: 19:00 UTCEnd: 21:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: None listed as of publication

*Updates and Security for 6.06, 8.04, 9.04, 9.10, and 10.04*

*Security Updates*

USN-951-1: Samba vulnerability - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-951-1

*Ubuntu 6.06 Updates*

squidguard 1.2.0-7ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...ne/012851.htmlsamba 3.0.22-1ubuntu3.12 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...ne/012852.html

*Ubuntu 8.04 Updates*

squidguard_1.2.0-8.2ubuntu2.1_sparc_translations.tar.gz (delayed)- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...ne/012495.htmlsamba_3.0.28a-1ubuntu4.12_hppa_translations.tar.gz- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...ne/012496.htmlbitlbee 1.2-3ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...ne/012497.htmlchkrootkit 0.47-1.1ubuntu0.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...ne/012498.htmlapache2 2.2.8-1ubuntu0.17 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...ne/012499.htmllinux 2.6.24-28.71 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...ne/012500.htmlapache2-mpm-itk 2.2.6-01-1build3.9 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...ne/012501.html

*Ubuntu 9.04 Updates*

squidguard_1.2.0-8.4ubuntu1.0.9.04.1_amd64_translations.tar.gz- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ne/010084.htmlsamba_3.3.2-1ubuntu3.5_sparc_translations.tar.gz (delayed)- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ne/010085.htmlbitlbee 1.2.3-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ne/010086.html

*Ubuntu 9.10 Updates*

openbravo-erp 2.50MP-18-1karmic2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ne/012397.htmlsquidguard_1.2.0-8.4ubuntu1.0.9.10.1_amd64_translations.tar.gz- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ne/012398.htmlbitlbee 1.2.4-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ne/012399.html

*Ubuntu 10.04 Updates*

linux-backports-modules-2.6.32 2.6.32-23.16 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011393.htmleglibc 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011394.htmladobeair 2.0.2.12610-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011395.htmlopenbravo-erp-openjdk 2.50MP-18-1lucid2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011396.htmllinux-meta 2.6.32.23.24 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011397.htmlzarafa 6.40.0-20653-lucid~1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011398.htmllibusb 2:0.1.12-14ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011399.htmlsquidguard_1.2.0-8.4ubuntu1.0.10.04.1_armel_translations.tar.gz- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011400.htmlxorg-server 2:1.7.6-2ubuntu7.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011401.htmlbyobu 2.68-0ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011402.htmlqemu-kvm 0.12.3+noroms-0ubuntu9.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011403.htmlparted 2.2-5ubuntu5.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011404.htmlgdm 2.30.2.is.2.30.0-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011405.htmlgtk+2.0 2.20.1-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011406.htmlgui-ufw 10.04.5-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011407.htmlevolution-rss 0.1.4-6ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011408.htmllubuntu-default-settings 0.6.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011409.htmltransmission 1.93-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011410.htmlgle-graphics 4.2.1-2ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011411.htmlbitlbee 1.2.4-2ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011412.htmlsugar-0.88 0.87.2-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011413.htmletckeeper 0.41ubuntu3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011414.htmlifenslave-2.6 1.1.0-14ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011415.htmlubuntuone-client 1.2.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011416.htmlquickly 0.4.3-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011417.htmlqutim 0.2.0-0ubuntu3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011418.htmlsssd 1.0.6-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011419.htmlbanshee 1.6.1-1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011420.htmlhumanity-icon-theme 0.5.2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011421.htmlbinutils 2.20.1-3ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011422.htmllanguage-selector 0.5.8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011423.htmllinux-mvl-dove 2.6.32-206.19 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011424.htmlf-spot 0.6.1.5-2ubuntu7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011425.htmllinux-fsl-imx51 2.6.31-608.15 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011426.htmllinux-ec2 2.6.32-307.12 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011427.htmllinux-ti-omap 2.6.33-502.8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011428.htmllinux-qcm-msm 2.6.31-802.5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011429.htmlfsarchiver 0.6.8-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011430.htmlempathy 2.30.1.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011431.htmllinux-meta-ti-omap 2.6.33.502.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011433.htmllinux-meta-ec2 2.6.32.307.8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011432.htmllinux-meta-mvl-dove 2.6.32.206.9 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011434.html

*UWN Translations*

Note to translators and our readers please follow the link below for the information you need.

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeekly...r/Translations

*Subscribe*

Get your copy of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter delivered each week to you via email at: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-news

*Archives and RSS Feed*

You can always find older Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter issues at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter

You can subscribe to the Ubuntu Weekly News via RSS at:
http://fridge.ubuntu.com/uwn/feed

*Additional Ubuntu News*

As always you can find more news and announcements at:

http://www.ubuntu.com/news

and

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/

*Conclusion*

Thank you for reading the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter.

See you next week!

*Credits*

The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is brought to you by:

Amber GranerChris JohnstonLiraz SiriJ. Scott GwinPenelope StoweDaniel CalebJonathan CarterAlan PopeAnd many others

*Glossary of Terms*

Other acronyms can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/glossary

*Ubuntu - Get Involved*

The Ubuntu community consists of individuals and teams, working on different aspects of the distribution, giving advice and technical support, and helping to promote Ubuntu to a wider audience. No contribution is too small, and anyone can help. It's your chance to get in on all the community fun associated with developing and promoting Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate

*Feedback*

This document is maintained by the Ubuntu Weekly News Team. If you have a story idea or suggestions for the Weekly Newsletter, join the Ubuntu News Team mailing list at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/lis...untu-news-team and submit it. Ideas can also be added to the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas. If you'd like to contribute to a future issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, please feel free to edit the appropriate wiki page. If you have any technical support questions, please send them to ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com.

Except where otherwise noted, content in this issue is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 License - http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/

----------

